# Phototron, good or not?



## YoungChronic (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been growing outdoors for a while now, and i think it's time for me to move on to indoor growing, i want something with a good price, spacious, and something that will give me good results. My buddy told me about the phototron and he said he bought one back in the late 90s and grew his bud in the phototron, he told me he had amazing results. I went to www.phototron.com and checked out their grow boxes, the question is, has anyone used these before? Are they durable, good quality, and give good results? I've also heard they put out 265 watts, and only add $4 to the electric bill. I just need some suggestions to see if it's worth the $650(COMPLETE/READY TO GROW) or if there is anything better?


----------



## Michelangelo00 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to save others time. 
The *PHOTOTRON Tall contains (6) high-output flourescent T-5 bulbs for enhanced growing. With over 4&#65426; of vertical growing space, this model provides more room for vining plants and the ability to achieve a higher yield. Tomatoes and cucumbers are popular choices for this system. The PHOTOTRON Tall comes ready to grow with 3 Bottles of Nutrients (Grow, Protect, Bloom), Seed Pods, Sphagnum Moss, Nutrient Solution Container and User Manual. Size: 51 inches Tall and 21 inches in Diameter Save 50% on the shipping cost by requesting our unassembled option. Call Us for a Quote, 8am to 4:30pm M-F PST 800-651-2837*


----------



## dbkick (Nov 1, 2012)

phototron has been out since the 70s and never caught on for a reason.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 1, 2012)

you could buy two t5 fixtures and a tent to put them in for that.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 1, 2012)

it was. good idea in the 80s. not today. oh, what i could build with that $650.


----------



## YoungChronic (Nov 2, 2012)

I see, i was just looking to see if there was any options that don't send the electric bill skyrocketing. That is the main reason why i wanted the phototron, anyone have any other options that i could see? I want something spacious as well.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 2, 2012)

YoungChronic said:


> I see, i was just looking to see if there was any options that don't send the electric bill skyrocketing. That is the main reason why i wanted the phototron, anyone have any other options that i could see? I want something spacious as well.


I just made this thread earlier today for people in your situation

IF you were already trying to spend almost $650 then youll definitely like this!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/578163-all-first-time-growers-read.html

ignore the retards arguing with me. hahaha

hope this helped!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 2, 2012)

Haha. I still remember the phototron ads in the Playboy mags in the 80's.


----------



## YoungChronic (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, looks okay. Need more options if anyone knows of any 

KEEP TOKIN


----------



## dbkick (Nov 2, 2012)

the LED phototron!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 2, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron.html


----------



## YoungChronic (Nov 6, 2012)

dbkick said:


> the LED phototron!


I was thinking about buying the phototron LED. $999. Although before i buy anything i want to see what the best option for me is. If anyone knows any grow tents, boxes, etc that are pretty economical please put it down on the thread for me!


----------

